# que lo pases genial



## dianoche

Para desear un feliz cumpleaños: ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "Qué LO pases genial" y "Qué LA pases genial"? Ambas formas son correctas? 
Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Ambas son incorrectas. *Que* no lleva tilde 
Al margen de eso: 
Es Que *lo* pases genial. Es el día del cumpleaños ¿No? Pues tiene que ir en masculino como es lógico


----------



## victorROCHA

A lo mejor dice -que lo pases genial este día- o -que la pases genial esta jornada. Pero no estoy tan seguro y lo he escuchado varias veces-
E que es sin el acento en la e porque no es pregunta.


----------



## Neuromante

Se felicita el cumpleaños, no el día o la jornada. Al margen de que hablar de jornada es un poco extraño en este contexto, se suele reservar para temas de trabajo.


----------



## dianoche

Puse tilde de exclamación pero olvidé el signo!  
Entonces yo diría:

"¡Feliz cumple! Te deseo todo lo mejor, que lo pases genial."

¿Correcto?


----------



## Tomby

dianoche said:


> "¡Feliz cumple! Te deseo todo lo mejor, *que* lo pases genial."


Aquí están las normas del DPD y aquí una discusión al respecto.
TT.


----------



## Neuromante

dianoche said:


> Puse tilde de exclamación pero olvidé el signo!
> ¿Correcto?



¿Y qué tiene que ver la exclamación con la tilde? Qué y que son palabras distintas.


----------



## victorROCHA

Amigo Neuronmate hay una canción muy conocida en el mundo latinoamericano para saludar en el *día *del cumpleaño (en singular porque en ese *día *cumple un año más y no varios años en ese mismo *día*)
Es esta:
Estas son las mañanitas
que cantaba el rey David.
Hoy por ser tu cumpleaños 
te las cantamos a ti.
*x---x*
Si te fijas bien leyendo se lee que se trata de un *día,* en aquel día se celebra el cumpleaño y se celebra el *día *en que cae el cumpleaño por eso se celebra.
Muchos saludos.
vR


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver la exclamación con la tilde? Qué y que son palabras distintas.


Creo que quería decir que pensaba que se trataba de una exclamación y en ese caso debe usarse la partícula *qué* [acentuada]: "¡_qué_ día tan hermoso!".
Realmente pienso que su frase es una oración desiderativa: "(Te deseo) que lo pases genial".
TT. 



victorROCHA said:


> Amigo Neuronmate hay una canción muy conocida en el mundo latinoamericano para saludar en el *día *del cumpleaño (en singular porque en ese *día *cumple un año más y no varios años en ese mismo *día*)


¿_Cumpleaño_ es una opinión particular o es un sinónimo de aniversario usado en algún país latinoamericano?
En España (y creo que en el resto de paises hispanohablantes) siempre se ha usado la palabra *cumpleaños*, en plural.
TT.


----------



## Neuromante

De hecho, victorROCHA en la canción lo ha escrito en plural. Lo qué son las cosas.

Es el "día del cumpleaños" Y es singular porque es UN día, al margen de que "cumpleaños vaya en plural porque se cumple casi siempre más de un año de vida.

De todos modos, victorRocha, no entiendo qué quieres decir con ese post de la canción (Que deberías editar, solo se permiten cuatro versos de una canción en el foro) No veo la relación con el sí o no de la tilde, ni con la duda inicial sobre si se debe usar LO o LA, y si es porque yo puse cumpleaños en plural; lo hemos hecho todos, desde Dianoche en el post inicial hasta tú mismo en la letra de la canción. No entiendo porqué te diriges a mí ni de qué estás hablando.




Y volviendo al *qué/que* No es por ser una exclamación que se debe poner la tolde. De hecho ¡Que tengas un buen día! no lleva tilde, se trata de dos palabras distintas: Un pronombre interrogativo y una conjunción copulativa (La que ha puesto Tomatossals: (Te deseo) que lo pases genial)


----------



## Tomby

¡Gracias por la aclaración!
(Me refiero a _que/qué_) 
Yo no sabía que se trataba de una "conjunción copulativa" por eso, obviamente, he utilizado la palabra "partícula" (_particella_).
TT.


----------



## Alemanita

Neuromante said:


> Lo qué son las cosas.
> (...)
> Y volviendo al *qué/que* No es por ser una exclamación que se debe poner la tolde. De hecho ¡Que tengas un buen día! no lleva tilde, se trata de dos palabras distintas: Un pronombre interrogativo y una conjunción copulativa (La que ha puesto Tomatossals: (Te deseo) que lo pases genial)



Bueno, Neuromante, ya que estamos con el tema de las tildes: la frase -* lo que son las cosas* - tampoco lleva tilde, porque no es interrogativa.


----------



## gatogab

dianoche said:


> Para desear un feliz cumpleaños: ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "Qué LO pases genial" y "Qué LA pases genial"? Ambas formas son correctas?
> Gracias!


Muchas veces me han deseado "que *la* pase bien" y me ha parecido muy raro, pero se usa.


victorROCHA said:


> A lo mejor dice -que lo pases genial este día- o -que la pases genial esta jornada. Pero no estoy tan seguro y lo he escuchado varias veces
> E que es sin el acento en la e porque no es pregunta.


Podría ser una buena explicación


dianoche said:


> *Puse tilde de exclamación pero olvidé el signo! *


Ya se explicó la causa de ese "qué" con su bella tilde.


victorROCHA said:


> el *día *del cumpleaño (en singular porque en ese *día *cumple un año más y no varios años en ese mismo *día*)
> vR


Esta es una provocación, ¿verdad?


----------



## dianoche

Neuromante, gracias por la aclaración. Yo ponía tilde cada vez que encontraba el "que" en las exclamaciones.
Ahora está clara la diferencia entre LA y LO de mi post inicial.


----------

